# Found kayak Paddle in Boulder Creek



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

I found a kayak paddle near Scott Carpenter park in Boulder Creek. No Name, contact info. Please identify color, material, ect and let's get this paddle home and back on the creek!


----------



## amyb (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey! I lost a bright green Kober paddle last Sunday (7-10-11). If that fits the one you found, please let me know. Thanks so much! Amy


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

No not bright green. Sorry.


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

Well since no one is claiming this paddle, I've had it for 3 weeks. I'm a rafter and have no need for this paddle. Does anyone want it? It has no brand, I'm not familiar with kayak gear so I can't tell you much about it. It's well used, all black, plastic blades, straight aluminum shaft, and it breaks down.

Contact me and we can arrange for you to come get it.


----------



## amyb (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey dahlia! I would love to have the paddle! If you will let me know where to come pick it up, I would be thrilled to come get it! I am in Dillon, and would be happy to come pick it up wherever you are! Just let me know! Thank you so much!!! Amy


----------



## amyb (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Dahlia. I was just checking to see if you got my message. I would love to get that paddle from you! Have a great evening! Amy


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

Amyb It's all yours! I just PMed you my number.


----------



## amyb (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey! Thank you!!! I sent you a private message! Talk to you soon! Amy


----------

